# Snowmaster Fuel Shutoff Valve Installed



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

This was my little* project. They don’t give you much room or line to work with, but it can be done.

Parts needed:
1. 3/16” line size fuel shutoff valve
2. 1.5”-2” long 1/4-20 socket head screw (Allen head)
3. Washers and nuts
4. Assortment of spacers for 1/4” bolt. I used 1.25” worth
5. Drill and 5/16” or so bit.
6. 2x Fuel line clamps. 7mm. 
7. patience.

I used a 2.5” bolt, and you’ll see it’s about an inch too long

The white bits are Nylon spacers.

I was able to just cut the stock fuel line about 2” from carb side and trim about 1/2” off to make it fit.

The screw/bolt is pretty much necessary, as you don’t have enough space to get a hold of the valve to turn the little handle.

Note: the line clamps that came with this are too big. Used 7mm clamps. 

1PZ M2W-001 In-Line Gas Fuel Shut Off Petcock fits 5mm or 3/16" ID Hose Fuel Line for 110cc 125cc 150cc 200cc 250cc 300cc Chinese Made ATV Go Kart Dirt Bike Quad https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0711S4YY...abc_WHK6SXQPF1F5KTYQ2JZV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------

